# bathroom exzaust fan for intake



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

i just got 2 bathroom exzaust fans from home depot. can i use these to vent from my bedroom into my closet?  they are 50 cfm each.


----------



## v35b (Mar 13, 2010)

Fart fans...Maybe if the bedroom is small. I'm growing in a spare bathroom just useing one fan 24/7..Seems to be working.


----------



## AcesUp (Mar 13, 2010)

Fart fans.:giggle:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

v35b said:
			
		

> Fart fans...Maybe if the bedroom is small. I'm growing in a spare bathroom just useing one fan 24/7..Seems to be working.


what would the size of the bedroom do?  i want to install it on the bedroom wall blowing into the closet.


----------



## v35b (Mar 13, 2010)

Are going to grow in the bedroom or closet?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

closet.....


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i just got 2 bathroom exzaust fans from home depot. can i use these to vent from my bedroom into my closet? they are 50 cfm each.


it says here into closet!


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Shuold be able 2, i've got 3 fart fans in use, one in each tent and one in the bathroom.


----------



## v35b (Mar 13, 2010)

I might by missing something. If your going to grow in the closet I would think you would want to suck air out for heat, and to pull co2 in.


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 13, 2010)

They are noisy and any restriction their cfm goes way down. Is that ok?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> They are noisy and any restriction their cfm goes way down. Is that ok?


there will no restriction.....right now i have a cage fan sucking air from the room through the cooltubes out. its still too hot in there. i can put the 2 bathroom fans on the ceiling sucking out and use just a passive intake, or use the 2 bathroom fans as active intakes. not sure yet....


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 13, 2010)

i think im ganna use the 2 bathroom fans as exzaust on the cieling, and still use my squerrel cage fan for exzausting the cooltubes. and then just make a passive intake.


----------



## todoobie (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm w/screwdriver, they can't take restriction. There's tons to choose from made that move the air and quiet too. htg has a nice site. BTW did i miss the CF of the area? I think the golden rule is an air exchange 3 times a minute, but i have got away with 2 times/minute. Hope this helps


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah, its was 13 bucks each for the the bathroom fans. there will be no filter, they are going to exzaust out. and im ganna use my cage fan to cool the lights. i cant spend $100, its just not in my budget right now. 
my squerrell cage fan at 465 cfm should cool my room through my lights if i calculate room size and cfm of fan. its 5x5x8. with the closet door open it gets over 90 degreees in direct light....too hot for me. i will keep my cage fan hooked up to my 2 cooltubes, and install the bathroom fans to the ceiling today. i will also make my passive intake and report new temps.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 14, 2010)

I personally like the idea


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i hearin ya.
> im goinn thru the whole trial and error on ventillatin in my room too :hairpull: lol


trial and error is right....whn i just used a small cab it was simple, but this closet is much bigger, and i have to figure out a way to keep it cool. too much money invested in genetics and such...


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use the same $13 dollar fart fan frome Home Depot in my 3x3x6 grow box, it has worked flawlessly so far.  I don't use a filter since it is in my detached garage, I just vent it outside.  I may add 1 more to get even more air exchange.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

zipflip said:
			
		

> haha. i feel ya pain Loola. trust me. LOL
> exact same situation here , only its not a total nightmare. just one hurdle is all. but once we all overcome them hurdles, it then makes us better at growing for future anyway :aok:
> one thing ive realized now since upgradin form cabinet size space to a whoel 3x5 coset, is that you do need a lil change to get things optimal or evn suffice IMO, unless your an avid collector of miscellaneous stuff jsut for future DIY purposes. LOL. JMO.
> but another thing i noticed , goin up in room size is higher humidity too. so if ya aint encountered humidity issues, yet , just wait til all ya girls are ion full bloom and ya just water them and tehy wet :hubba: :rofl: mine goes up dang near 10% for two days after watering as of now, til i sort out my issue, here soon. but even wit a 10% hike in humidity im still below 50 so im cool for now IMO.
> ...


yeah man, im down south so the outside temp is 70. in the house its 72-73. in the summer it will get over 100 outside, but still be 73-75 in house. havnt had any humidity spikes yet, my grow will consist of dirt for veg and flower for just this grow.  i will take clones and they will go into my dwc buckets. yeah buying fans arent cheap.........still havnt hooked up fart fan yet, but im ganna hook them up today for sure....pics to come.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 14, 2010)

I use a bathroom exhaust fan for my veg room, and just a 10" oscilating fan in front of my intake hole.  This is a cabinet 1 1/2' x 3' x 6', and they work fine.

I also have a bt rm exhaust fan that I use for an active intake in my flower room, and it blows fresh air right across the tops of my pots, at the base of the stem.

I guess as long as your temps are where you need them then they should work, as long as you not putting them under any resistence from a filter.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I use a bathroom exhaust fan for my veg room, and just a 10" oscilating fan in front of my intake hole. This is a cabinet 1 1/2' x 3' x 6', and they work fine.
> 
> I also have a bt rm exhaust fan that I use for an active intake in my flower room, and it blows fresh air right across the tops of my pots, at the base of the stem.
> 
> I guess as long as your temps are where you need them then they should work, as long as you not putting them under any resistence from a filter.


yeah man no filters or ducting, just one 90


----------

